# New rider looking for board advice



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive been skiing for about 7 yrs and finally decided to take up snowboarding cause it looks way more fun... But im torn between which board to buy... Im currently looking at the Burton Se7en and the Burton Elite but i dont know which will be better for me or if i should be looking at those at all...

Any advice all would help me out...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

well what kind of riding are you gona be doing? how tall are you? and what kind of income do you have? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

about 40% Freeride and 60% Freestyle/Park...

Im 6" 155lbs and as for price range i've got a friend whos brother works for an outfitter so he is gonna hook me up with his discount, so im not really worried about price right now as much as i am about making sure i get a board that i wont get grow out of after one season...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Prettyricky said:


> about 40% Freeride and 60% Freestyle/Park...
> 
> Im 6" 155lbs and as for price range i've got a friend whos brother works for an outfitter so he is gonna hook me up with his discount, so im not really worried about price right now as much as i am about making sure i get a board that i wont get grow out of after one season...


well what boards can he get though the outfitter? and i would recommend getting a board in the 157-160 range if you can..i'm the same hieght and i ride a 157...gives me lots of control for jibbin but also if i just want to carve down the hill it's not to short...and btw...both of mine are just bairly under my chin


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

ha... my slip, dont know why i had outfitter stuck in my head he works for a board shop which is a licenced "distributor" for Burton in upstate NY, he told us if we were looking for Boards to go Burton and he can get us a deal... i think im gonna go with the Burton Se7en 158


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Prettyricky said:


> ha... my slip, dont know why i had outfitter stuck in my head he works for a board shop which is a licenced "distributor" for Burton in upstate NY, he told us if we were looking for Boards to go Burton and he can get us a deal... i think im gonna go with the Burton Se7en 158


nice i've heard that board is pretty bomb..the statistics looks alot like my DW 157


----------

